# Teco jnev and 2hp baldor on my 12x36" jet



## swatson144 (Jul 20, 2014)

The OEM Tiawan motor gave up after only 30yrs on 4Th of July weekend. It spit sparks and smoke that wrote "get a VFD and a 3phase motor"  in the air of my garage. So I went shopping and upon the recommendation of my pal (who swaps tooling back and forth with me and owns 4 VFD) I bought a 3hp JNEV from Dealers industrial supply (1st order and very happy with them, affiliation=0). Then searching ebay I found a surplus new Baldor 2 HP in a configuration that would work (wiring box to the rear) and allow me to keep the counter shaft for use as needed.



A new cast iron adjustable pulley was installed vice altering the original cast Al pulley, which may still happen if needed. The Teco remote was also installed. For 50$ I could order/pay shipping/run all over half acres of hades buying switches, enclosures, etc. I ordered it from a different source as I found on google. Impressively enough all the stuff arrived by the next weekend. The holes for the motor were drilled in the cast iron motor plate and the motor was fitted in with alignment to the HS pulley. the wiring was done and the VFD was mounted in the overhead behind the tail stock. In the picture it shows--- because the remote has the control and should show ~60 hz.



The wired remote is still trying to find a home .  It all sounds like that happened in one week but really I had it all wired (sans remote) last weekend and was able to run the lathe during the week with the VFD screwed onto a stool. I'd just move it behind the tailstock to keep swarf out. I went out about 500$ for this and think it is well worth it. Even if your motor still works.

Steve


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 20, 2014)

Funny that you posted this, I was on the Teco site last night. Getting ready to do the same to mine as well. I have a threaded spindle so I am looking at soft starts, in reverse for sure. Could of used it today, metric threads. Grumble grumble. Also my motor does not want to reverse for some reason. I checked the contactors and they are working properly.
Pierre


----------



## swatson144 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Pierre, I think you will really like the setup for metric threading. I set the min frequency to 20 hz and it don't mind at all to run that slow in vector. One could put the lathe in back gear and start the thread at at fast speed and dial it down with the POT as it nears the shoulder, stop, reverse out. I'm actually looking forward to my next threading job. 
My chuck is threaded on too. There seems to be no way to have slower settings in reverse than in forward but if one wanted he set a higher accel rate and just dial down the freq before starting in revers...but I don't see me hurrying like that 

Accelerate/decelerate rate is by default 5 secs and I just left it there. It comes with a cd with manuals that seem to be a good bit more comprehensive than online or printed (which are the same). I hope to get them on my web site in the next couple days. The hardest problem I had was getting to the advanced settings. You have to set F51 to 001 which didn't seem to be mentioned elsewhere and they call it "Advanced Parameters" vice advanced settings like everywhere else in the manual. Fairly obvious in hind sight but I kept missing it. Well it didn't help that instead of enable advanced settings they worded it as display advanced parameters thus removing the keywords I was looking for.

I was surprised to find that vector was enabled by default and the drive did a very accurate job of filling in the blanks, or I got lucky and the default fit my motor perfect. I doubt that since it is a 3hp drive and a 2hp motor.

Steve


----------



## rdhem2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad to see you boys enjoying your VFD's.  In this day and age they are certainly the way to go.  Especially for the hobby machinist. 
Keep the _*SWARF*_ a flyin.:wavinghi:


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job.  I think you will like the VFD.

I can't believe you only got 30-years out of that Taiwan motor though.  Do you think it was a factor defect?:lmao:

Mike.


----------



## swatson144 (Jul 23, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Nice job.  I think you will like the VFD.
> 
> I can't believe you only got 30-years out of that Taiwan motor though.  Do you think it was a factor defect?:lmao:
> 
> Mike.



Yah I'm thinking it was a Friday motor and they skipped the 3rd dipping in a hurry for the weekend. 

Steve


----------



## mksj (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice install, that is a big motor. The JNEV is discontinued and replaced with the Teco L510 at ~ the same price. More informational, as I have done prior installs with the JNEV and they have worked well. Neither allows an external braking resistor, but their internal braking system is very decent.
Teco L510 Info: http://www.wolfautomation.com/produ...1-to-3-hp-single-or-3-phasebrteco-l510-series


----------

